# Khan- pregnant or not?



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

I know she is just absolutely huge, but I am not sure what's happening. These are pics from today, she has a stream of discharge on and off. I am so nervous, this is a first for her and me! Opinions would be much appreciated!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

When was she exposed to a buck?


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, he has been with her and her sister since June this year


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

2016 lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is he still in with them? If he is, you need to separate him.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, he has been but we have separated him this past weekend because he can be aggressive toward her. We had been keeping him in with them because we weren't sure if either of them were pregnant yet. I am learning as I go, and am so nervous that I check about 100 times a day to see what's happening with her


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

She's fat and fluffy like my Butterscotch. Does she have an udder at all?


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, just recently I finally saw it. It is filling but nothing like the pics I have seen on here of mamas about to deliver. However, this would be her first and some say that's not unusual. I have read so much and still feel like I have no clue


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jennywillen said:


> Yes, just recently I finally saw it. It is filling but nothing like the pics I have seen on here of mamas about to deliver. However, this would be her first and some say that's not unusual. I have read so much and still feel like I have no clue


She may still have a month or so to go, but if she has an udder then I'd say most likely.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Ok, I sure appreciate your opinion. I'm a bit of a helicopter goat mom I'm afraid! I would love to see a pic of your Butterscotch!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Separate her from the buck, post udder pics if you can. Get prepared with a birthing kit, read Fiasco Farms information online, it will help. If she is a first timer, she may not have a huge udder.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Will do, thank you. I have a birthing kit ready, I have been reading so much I thought I should be prepared for anything. If I can get an udder pic I will post it. Thank you for the info


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jennywillen said:


> Ok, I sure appreciate your opinion. I'm a bit of a helicopter goat mom I'm afraid! I would love to see a pic of your Butterscotch!


I'm going to probably draw some blood for a pregnancy test on her soon. She has zero udder going on so I doubt she is, but was told she was bred to a white pygmy and when I got her my buck has zero interest in her he doesn't even want her around ever but I'd think if she were to be due end of January or early February she would have something going on by now. She has put on a ton of weight. Makes me wonder if maybe my buck got her at some time and I didn't know but everyone is being mean to her now even my females. I tried to get her to be a house goat today but she didn't want to be without the other does.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

She is gorgeous!! Those eyes are amazing. My other female is also being mean towards Khan and normally it's the opposite. Since I brought the male in, the pecking order has changed tremendously


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jennywillen said:


> She is gorgeous!! Those eyes are amazing. My other female is also being mean towards Khan and normally it's the opposite. Since I brought the male in, the pecking order has changed tremendously


I need to take her away from them if she is because the are butting her a lot but she freaked out yesterday when I tried like she shook and everything she just won't be away from them. She did a bit better inside today but made a lot of noise wanting out. I love her eyes too. My mother in law said they are creepy lol


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

I can see why you would want her in with you. It's hard to see the goats be so mean!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Well we have managed to separate Khan and build a kidding stall. She is being very friendly today, letting me pet her for about 20 minutes. She normally will not let anyone get even close to her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice. 

She is very nice.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Any thoughts on how soon she's going to deliver?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really can't tell you. They usually start building an udder about a month before kidding.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

She does have an udder going, just hard to see in the picture. I am going crazy constantly checking on her, not knowing when she's due!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I say in a month they start developing udders a month before kidding also check her ligaments every day they start to become softer as she progresses. And the day she kids she might have mucus coming from her vulva


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you, I am really getting anxious


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Well Khan is pawing a lot at the ground, and rubbing her head on everything! Last night she has quite a bit of discharge, and I couldn't tell if she had hiccups or what but her belly was jumping every few minutes. Her bag is filling more and more, and she is much more vocal that normal. I'm really wondering how much longer!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Just keep a close eye on her. Great that you have separated her.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

I just went out to check on the goats and Khan had some runny discharge and was pushing out to the point she was opening a bit and then closing up again. Does this mean she is in labor?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes! You should have a kid very soon!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Very exciting! I hope this is it!! She is resting now so I am trying to just let her be for now.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

If she becomes distressed or seems to be having difficulty, (or if it is taking too long and she's still pushing), go in with a gloved up hand, and make sure the kid(s) are in the right position. But as long as she is resting peacefully and not stressed, I think I'd let her be.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

How are things doing?


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Still nothing


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hmm.. any more contractions/pushing?


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

No, it stopped last night. I could feel a hoof or butt or something hard moving on the right side just a few minutes ago. She's making me wait and wait!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Ligs are gone!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope it all goes well


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Still nothing!! I am beginning to think she isn't even pregnant. Her udder is still growing and she looks huge, I just don't know what I'm missing here


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

I am obsessing over her lol! I need to just leave her alone and see what happens


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Babies!!!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Two beautiful bucks


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay!! Their coloring is beautiful!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you! I am so excited, these are our first babies. I am so grateful I had all of you to give me advice!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ahhh congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you! We named them Bert and Ernie


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! So cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh! They're such handsome little men!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)




----------

